# لا أستطيع أن أنام....    + ......    احذرمن الآتي بعد الأكل.......



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*:smil8:لا أستطيع أن أنام:smil8:
بسمة قموه
عن موقع صحة - بتصرف    


كلنا جربنا الأرق ليلة ما، لكن هناك من يعاني من هذه المشكلة باستمرار، حيث يصعب عليه جلب النوم أو يعاني من الاستيقاظ الليلي عدة مرات أو يستيقظ في ساعة مبكرة من الليل ثم لا يعود إلى النوم مجددا أو يحس بنوم مضطرب، و تتسبب هذه الأعراض في مشاكل بالنهار نذكر منها:

- التعب والإعياء

- قلة التركيز

- ألم في الرأس والعضلات

- القلق وسرعة الانفعال

- الإغفاء والنعاس بالنهار والذي يؤثر على الشخص في عمله ويتسبب أحيانا في حوادث السير.

تختلف جذور الأرق من شخص لآخر: فمن غير المعقول أن يأتي الأرق لوحده، بل لا بد له من مسببات، وجذور هذا المرض كثيرة ومختلفة حسب الشخص ونشاطاته والبيئة المحيطة به، لكنها تتولد أثناء النهار لأن المواد التي تمكن من النوم تتكون أثناء النهار، كما أن جودة النوم بالليل تتحكم في حالة الشخص بالنهار. فقد يصاب المرء بالأرق نتيجة خبر سيئ استقر في نفسه وأدى إلى حزنه ورافقه إلى فراشه، والجلوس بكثرة أمام الحاسوب أو رعاية مريض بالليل أو إرضاع طفل من الأمور التي تؤثر على النوم، علاوة على حرارة الغرفة أو وجود صداع أو ألم في الأضراس أو المفاصل أو البطن، وقد يتسبب الشخص نفسه في هروب النوم عندما يقوم بأعمال في الوقت الذي اعتاد فيه على النوم مما يهيج إشارات اليقظة لديه مثلما يحدث للذي تعود على العمل الليلي.

ويعتبر التوتر والاكتئاب من أهم العوامل المسببة في الأرق لأن أعراضهما تلازم المريض وتدخل معه إلى سريره ليدخل في دوامة الأفكار السلبية التي تحرمه من النوم، فالأرق هو أول أعراض الاكتئاب، ورغم أن المكتئب ينام بسرعة وفي وقت مبكر فإنه يستيقظ أثناء الليل و لا يعود إلى النوم أو يتذمر من نوم متقطع وغير هادئ. و يؤثر تقدم السن خصوصا بعد الخمسينات، على جودة النوم الذي يصبح خفيفا وتتخلله فترات من اليقظة قد تتجاوز الساعة أو الساعتين بسبب الحالة الصحية والتخوفات، أما ما بين العشرين سنة والثلاثين فإن الأرق يكثر في هذه المرحلة التي يجد فيها المرء نفسه أمام مشاكل العمل وفترات الامتحانات أو الدخول في عالم الحياة الزوجية والأولاد. و تتدخل بعض الأدوية في حصول الأرق نظرا للمواد التي تحتوي عليها، ومن بين هذه الأدوية الكورتيكويدات ومشتقات الدوبامين وبعض الأدوية التي تستعمل لعلاج الربو ومضادات الاكتئاب وارتفاع الضغط.

و هناك حالتان للأرق ترتبطان بكيفية النوم:

1. الحالة الأولى: يعاني المريض من تحريك الساق والرجل أثناء النوم، إنها حركات وتقلصات سريعة قد تكون قوية لتضرب من ينام بجانبه أو تزعجه، وتبدأ هذه الحالة مباشرة بعد استلقائه على السرير وتختفي إذا قام للمشي أو جلس على كرسي، ويحس الشخص بالانزعاج ونفاذ الصبر وأحيانا بحرارة زائدة ويعاني من نوم متقطع لا يحس به لكن آثاره تظهر في اليوم التالي عندما يشعر بالإعياء والرغبة في النوم، وتتكرر هذه الحركات بطريقة إيقاعية كل 10 إلى 30 دقيقة وتستمر من 20 إلى 40 ثانية.

2. الحالة الثانية: يتنفس النائم بطريقة غير منتظمة تتخللها توقفات للتنفس والعودة إليه بصعوبة تفزع من ينام بالجانب لأن هذه الحالة تشبه الاختناق، ولا يشعر الشخص بما يقع له حتى و إن أيقظه الآخرون، ويعاني من هذه المشكلة أشخاص تجاوزوا الخمسين سنة ولهم وزن زائد، ورغم أنهم يشعرون بنوم جيد فهم يشكون من التعب والإغفاء أثناء النهار.

العلاج:
إذا كان الأرق ظرفيا فإنه يختفي باختفاء مسببه كألم في ضرس أو إفراط في منبه، لكن إذا كان حالة مرضية تتكرر عند الشخص لليال متتابعة فإنه يحتاج إلى علاج بحسب نوعه ومسبباته، وفيما يلي جرد لبعض طرق العلاج والنصائح العلمية:

- علاج الآلام التي تحرم الشخص من النوم مثل آلام المفاصل أو الرأس أو البطن

- الاسترخاء وسبق النوم بأنشطة هادئة ومريحة تسمح باستقراره

- العلاج النفسي بالنسبة للمصابين بالاكتئاب والأفكار المشوشة

- يمكن استعمال المنومات لكن ترافقها أعراض جانبية مثل الإدمان والنوم القهري في النهار

- تهيئة غرفة النوم بإعداد سرير جيد وإقصاء المثيرات مثل الإنارة والتلفاز

- ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام ومرونة مع تجنب العنف والإجهاد

- اجتناب المنبهات مثل الشاي والقهوة والتدخين

- احترام أوقات النوم

هناك من يقترح على المصاب بالأرق العد بدون توقف أو حل مسائل رياضية صعبة أو النهوض من السرير والقيام بتمارين رياضية ثم العودة إليه وغير ذلك من الطرق. وقد أثبتت بعض الأنواع الطبية نجاحها في علاج الأرق، كطب الأعشاب والوخز بالإبر، وتدخل هذه الأنواع فيما يسمى بالطب البديل، لكن يجب استشارة أهل الاختصاص.

هناك من يعتبر النوم ضياعا للوقت، وحتى يدرك خطأ ما يقول نطلب منه أن يحرم منه لليال قليلة ثم ينظر إلى النتيجة، فالأرق مشكلة صعبة وله عدة جذور ويصعب التعامل معه، لكن تحليل حالة المصاب وتتبع أعراضه يمكن من إيجاد الحل، ويملك المريض نصيبا مهما في الخروج من ورطته وذلك بتغيير عاداته وتحسين سلوكياته اليومية.:t9:


*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

احذرمن الآتي بعد الأكل
نيفين منصور
عن المشاهير - بتصرف    


هناك الكثير من الأمور التي قد تضر بعملية الهضم عند ممارستها بعد تناول الطعام مباشرة، ومعظمنا يمارسها بصورة اعتيادية دون وعي بالمخاطر الصحية المرتبطو بها، لذلك عزيزتي تجنبي ممارسة الأمور التالية بعد تناول الطعام مباشرة:

- التدخين: لقد أثبت الخبراء أن تدخين سيجارة واحدة بعد الأكل يعادل تدخين عشر سجائر في الأوقات الأخرى.

- تناول الفاكهة مباشرة: إن تناول الفاكهة بعد الأكل مباشرة يؤدي إلى انتفاخ البطن بالهواء. لذا ينصح بعدم تناولها قبل مضي ساعة أو ساعتين من الأكل أو قبل ساعة من الوجبة.

- شرب الشاي مباشرة: وذلك لأن الشاي يحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الأحماض وهذه المادة تؤثر على البروتين المتواجد في الأطعمة التي نستهلكها وتجعلها جافة وصعبة الهضم.

- إرخاء الحزام: فك حزام البنطلون بعد الأكل يؤدي إلى التواء الأمعاء وانسدادها.

- الاستحمام أو السباحة: الاستحمام بعد الأكل مباشرة يؤدي إلى زيادة تدفق الدم إلى الأطراف وبالتالي ستقل كمية الدم المتدفقة حول المعدة. مما سيؤدي إلى أعاقة عملية الهضم.

- المشي: من الأخطاء الشائعة اعتقاد الكثيرين في هذه المقولة "إذا مشيت مائة خطوة بعد الأكل فإنك ستتمتع بصحتك حتى سن الـ 99 " وهذه مقولة خاطئة. حيث أن المشي بعد الأكل مباشرة سيؤدي إلى إضعاف عملية الهضم.

- النوم مباشرة: إن النوم بعد الأكل مباشرة يؤدي إلى عدم إكمال عملية الهضم مما قد يؤدي إلى عدوى معوية أو التهاب المعدة.
سلام المسيح



​


----------



## nonogirl89 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كليم على الموضوع المتكامل والشامل
مع انى مش بعانى من الارق
انا بنام ولو جنبى فرقة حسب الله بتعزف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا كليم على الموضوع المتكامل والشامل
> مع انى مش بعانى من الارق
> انا بنام ولو جنبى فرقة حسب الله بتعزف
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك​



مشكورة على ردك المميز nonogirl89
انشالله كدة على طول
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## قلم حر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

نفسي أعرف ليش بتكرر :
:smil8::smil8:
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يثبت للأهمية .


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> نفسي أعرف ليش بتكرر :
> :smil8::smil8:
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يثبت للأهمية .



*شكرا" قلم حر
على التثبيت 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا كليم وفى غايييييييه الاهميه 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا كليم وفى غايييييييه الاهميه
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا" كوكو مان على مرورك
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## totty (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*سبب ارقنا وعدم نومنا الوحيد هو الحاسوووووووووووب

هههههههههههههه

ميرسى خالص*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *سبب ارقنا وعدم نومنا الوحيد هو الحاسوووووووووووب
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى خالص*​



*مرسي على ردك
اخت توتي الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا كليم على الموضوع

و مبروك التثبيت

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## nonaa (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مميز كالعادة  اخى كليم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
العدرا معاك
امين


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا كليم على الموضوع
> 
> و مبروك التثبيت
> 
> سلام ونعمة​*



*شكرا" اخي امجد
على مرورك الكريم
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي موضوعك الرائع يا كليم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> موضوع مميز كالعادة  اخى كليم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> العدرا معاك
> امين



*شكراااااااااا" ليك اخت nonaa
مرورك عزيز
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي موضوعك الرائع يا كليم*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*ربنا يباركك اخت mero_engel
شكرا" ليك وعلى ردودك الكريمة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>



*اووووووووووووووه على الرد الجميل
شكرا" اخت Dona Nabil
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## assyrian girl (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*hehehehehehehe i dnt sleep that much specially at the night time 
Thx alot for your nice topic​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (11 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*Thx  for you
sister
assyrian girl *​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي لوقا عادل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مهم ومتكامل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلو جدا" يا كليمو
موضوع جامد جدا" 
ربنا يبركك
 فعلا" استفد جدا" من المعلومات دى
ششششكككككررررررااااااااا""""""""""*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورة اخت كاندي ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا ( كليمو ) .


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت فيفيان
على مرورك الكريم
سلام المسيح​


----------



## rana1981 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم جدا وفيه فائدة كبيرة مشكور يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" اخت   rana1981	  
على مرورك الكريم
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------

